# Hammer toe op



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

For a couple of years had second toe on each foot with a hammer toe deformity, the knuckle rubs on any shoe I wear so eventually had to get it fixed,
The op req slitting the toe open breaking the bone at the knuckle and removing some growth then the bone is aligned and a pin drilled down about 2" through , the only problem is the pin is left sticking out the point of the toe, for easy removal one assumes and catches against all sorts of things.
Last night after a couple of hours I gave up trying to get to sleep came back downstairs and cut open a 5ltr water bottle and taped my bandaged foot inside it was bliss slept through till 9o/c only a few weeks to go then they are going to do the other foot!!!.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have heard that a man can turn to the bottle for comfort. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I bet the plastic boot goes down a storm in Tesco! Must make a right old racket on their floor.


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well done! Need must eh? 

Have you told anyone else? for EG some of the ortho' people at the hospital. Hints and tips like that could make a big difference to the lives of others..

Congrat's.. Now go make a difference for others too. :wink: 

AB13


----------

